

Cory Doctorow: Saying information wants to be free does more harm than good - Anon84
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/may/18/information-wants-to-be-free

======
adulau
That reminds me of the statement from Eric S. Raymond : "Goodbye, "free
software"; hello, "open source""

<http://catb.org/~esr/open-source.html>

There is a philosophical/political aspect to claim that "information wants to
be free" regarding the free access to knowledge or the inherent nature of bits
to be free. Cory Doctorow explained at the end of the article that people are
free but if they don't have access to free knowledge... they aren't free. I
will still use "information wants to be free", sorry Cory.

Of course the meaning of free here is "free as in freedom".

